# AGR Child ticket??



## chertling (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm wondering if I messed up... I bought two tickets for a trip to St. Louis this coming weekend, using AGR Points. The second traveler is my three year old daughter. On-line, I was only able to get "Adult" AGR tickets through Amtrak.com and went ahead and did that. I am wondering if there is a way to get "Child" tickets via AGR and if so, are they available for fewer AGR Points than an adult ticket.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 2, 2009)

I've never heard of an AGR discount for children-- though I know you can buy tickets for multiple pax.

Your daughter gets a very hefty discount, it may make more economical sense to buy the ticket rather than use points.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 2, 2009)

I haven't heard of any AGR discounts for kids either; so you may well wish to consider ALC's advice of buying your daughter's ticket.


----------



## AAARGH! (Dec 2, 2009)

AlanB said:


> I haven't heard of any AGR discounts for kids either; so you may well wish to consider ALC's advice of buying your daughter's ticket.


What about someone _acting_ like a child? :blink:


----------



## DivMiler (Dec 2, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Your daughter gets a very hefty discount, it may make more economical sense to buy the ticket rather than use points.


Actually, she doesn't get a discount-- unless a child is traveling with an adult paying regular (or AAA or other) fare, the child has to pay full (not half) price.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 2, 2009)

DivMiler said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > Your daughter gets a very hefty discount, it may make more economical sense to buy the ticket rather than use points.
> ...


You misunderstand.

If you're buying AGR tickets you have to pay 10,000 points to get two tickets.

If you're buying the regular tickets you only have to pay one ticket plus half the price of a second.

So if the ticket costs $100, then you could pay 10,000 points for $150 in tickets. With AGR you're effectively paying full price for the child ticket. That's why I said "the ticket" versus "her ticket".


----------



## chertling (Dec 2, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> DivMiler said:
> 
> 
> > ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> ...


One thing to note... the Missouri River Runner is one of the "Special" trains in the AGR rewards system... so tickets cost 1,000 points each, rather than the much higher prices for a one zone award.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 2, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't heard of any AGR discounts for kids either; so you may well wish to consider ALC's advice of buying your daughter's ticket.
> ...


In that case, *I* should qualify easily! :lol: (Which would mean more award trips!

)


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Dec 2, 2009)

chertling said:


> One thing to note... the Missouri River Runner is one of the "Special" trains in the AGR rewards system... so tickets cost 1,000 points each, rather than the much higher prices for a one zone award.


You didn't mention that it was the MORR. Just said you were going to STL.

In any event, the tickets on the MORR shouldn't be all that expensive, I'd say you should buy them-- however I can see how paying 2,000 points would make sense in some scenarios.


----------



## DivMiler (Dec 2, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> Your daughter gets a very hefty discount, it may make more economical sense to buy the ticket rather than use points.





DivMiler said:


> Actually, she doesn't get a discount-- unless a child is traveling with an adult paying regular (or AAA or other) fare, the child has to pay full (not half) price.





ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> You misunderstand.
> If you're buying AGR tickets you have to pay 10,000 points to get two tickets.


Well, 11,000 points, assuming two one-zone coach redemptions (and *chertling* says subsequently that it is on a Special Route), but I get you.



ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> If you're buying the regular tickets you only have to pay one ticket plus half the price of a second.


Agreed.



ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> So if the ticket costs $100, then you could pay 10,000 points for $150 in tickets. With AGR you're effectively paying full price for the child ticket. That's why I said "the ticket" versus "her ticket".


I did misunderstand. I read your earlier comment as redeem one award for chertling and purchase with dollars the daughter's ticket.


----------

